# Starting out



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to this particular board and it may sound a very basic question but I have been thinking of showing my chihuahua but have no idea where to start. She is 10 months old now but wondering if I have left things too late with her? Any advice on what to do first would be lovely.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> It's late but not too late. First thing I would do is join a ring craft club and get myself to some shows and just sit and watch. Then start entering exemption shows to practise what I had learnt.


Yup brilliant advise
Here you can find details of ringcraft clubs near you
The Kennel Club


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Find a Training Club 
Training Ringcraft Training 
Area Essex 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clubs are ranked by the number of matches in your criteria. Members of the Kennel Club Accredited Instructor Scheme and clubs with the most matches are displayed at the top.
13 Clubs found 
Indicates a club with a Kennel Club Accredited Instructor. 
Indicates a club with a member of the KCAI Scheme working towards accreditation. 
More information on the KCAI Scheme 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Change area Change criteria New search Name Location 
South East Essex Staffordshire Bull Terrier Ringcraft Club Essex 
Romford & District Canine Society Essex 
Roding Ringcraft Club Essex 
Wickford Basildon & District Canine Society Essex 
Southend On Sea & District Canine Society Essex 
South West Essex Canine Association Essex 
Redbridge Ringcraft Association Essex 
Chelmsford & District Canine Society Essex 
Central Essex Dog Training Society Essex 
Barking Canine Club Essex 
Great Dunmow & District Ringcraft Society Essex 
Colchester & District Canine Society Essex 
Clacton & District Ringcraft Club Essex 

Change area Change criteria New search 
Ive ust copied and pasted the clubs to give you an idea of the ones that are in essex, best use the search tool I linked in post above to get details of websites or contact numbers


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

where abouts in essex are u i live on the herts/essex border and take my chihuahuas to ringcraft on a wednesday evening in Stevenage there are a few other chis - if u want the details let me know


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there I'm in Southend on sea so it's a bit further away from me. Thanks for the advice will check out all the links and look for a ringcraft in my area


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Not too late my 10 month old chi has her first show soon  

Youre a bit far from me too or I'd say come to our Ringcraft on a Monday night too!


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's an update. I went along to a ringcraft near me last night. I only watched but the people were really friendly and I'm going to join up next week and see what my little girl can do!! Its a lot to take in but I think I'll really enjoy it. Thanks for the advice I'll keep you posted


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Start practising at home this week! Try bating her at home so she free stacks (poses on the floor) and make sure her tail is up some can be a lot of work I have to start flapping the bait bag around or speaking squeaky if lotus I'd feeling lazy!

And also try getting her use to the table! Good luck


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been trying her on a table using treats and to start with she stands ok but she won't keep her tail up and she won't stay still!! Her walk isn't bad but she walks with her head down so need to work on that


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

foxyroxy1979 said:


> I've been trying her on a table using treats and to start with she stands ok but she won't keep her tail up and she won't stay still!! Her walk isn't bad but she walks with her head down so need to work on that


It takes time she's still a pup too! You can hold her tail up on the table  as long as it's up when she's moving and onthe floor that's what matters (so I've been told!!) keep practising and enjoy spending time with her


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't worry I will. She just loves the fact she's getting so many treats!!


----------

